# My Mid 1920's Motorbike



## MOTOmike (May 26, 2013)

Hello,
Today, May 26, 2013, I finally went on my 1st real ride on my mid 1920's motorbike (other than up and down my block yesterday for fine tuning).  This motorbike is a Great Western Manufacturing built frame.  The head badge says Cyrus, but discussions in previous posts here on the CABE tend to indicate that Cyrus did not make motorbikes.  So I'm not sure what a correct badge would be.  Anyways, when I bought the bike, everything was spray painted a semi-gloss black.  I decided to restore the basics and just keep the black paint.  Although I did remove the black paint from the goose neck, truss rods, crank, chainring, hubs and seat post.  I cleaned and re-greased the bearings for the crank and also for the pedals.  I found replacement bearings for the head tube.  The New Departure Model M front hub, and New Departure Model A rear hub were cleaned and re-greased/oiled.  The hubs were laced into a new set of Velocity P35 rims.  Prior to lacing, the rims were stripped of paint, then sent to CABE member ohdeebee for woodgraining, which turned out totally awesome.  The tires I used were cream colored Electra Amsterdam 700c tires. 

My wife, almost 4 year old daughter and I rode our bikes on Chicago's annual "Ride the Drive" bike ride, where they temporarily close down a portion of all lanes on Lake Shore Drive.  We rode the north "loop" and a part of the south "loop".  I estimate I probably rode my vintage bike nearly 20 miles without any incident (my wife Ann rode her modern bike pulling our daughter in a trailer).  I'm not sure if any CABER's were there....... I did not see another vintage bike anywhere.  But I did see one guy on a unicycle! 

Towards the end of our ride, we rode over by Adler Planetarium to take some photos of my bike with the City of Chicago as a backdrop.

Mike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 26, 2013)

Great photos and sweet bike!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

Pretty wheels!


----------



## fatbike (May 26, 2013)

That is a great bicycle. Love the fact you made it into a rider. The earlier the bicycles are the harder it is to ride them. Wheels and tires are a total issue. Great work... Hope you have many more happy days with it.


----------



## chitown (May 27, 2013)

It really turned out great. The rims really pop. I missed the Lake Shore Drive ride this year but hope to do it next time.


----------



## okozzy (May 27, 2013)

Awesome bike...!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 31, 2013)

A VERY STOUT RIDE !!!  Diggin' that fork .... any markings on the chainring ? ... looks 
like a Fauber "Fancy" ... but lacking some linear reveals that the "Fancy" has.  I love 
THAT chainring (yours) .. own two ... and a few Fauber "Fancy" variety.

Gendron of Toledo Ohio used that (yours) chainring ... as well as only a few other companies.

THAT Motorbike is beautiful. 

..........................   patric cafaro


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

Very naaace! you have to submit that second photo in the *Give It Your Best Shot! (bike photography) * thread.... outstanding pic!!!


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike,

check your PMS.  I have some questions about the rims.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

